# Trick or Treat RV Style



## SpookyCarrie60 (Aug 10, 2020)

I love RVing and Halloween so much and when I can combine the both I am extremely happy. I have been a camp host at our local campground over the past few years. However, I came home early this summer due to the rising numbers of positive Covid19 in our town. That didn't stop me from camping though. I have my camper in my backyard all set up. I have begun to start decorating the inside of the RV with decorations for my favorite Holiday. Soon I will start decorating the outside. How about you Halloween lovers, are any of you RVers? Do you combine the both for some spooky RV fun? I will share some pictures and ideas to make your Halloween RVing spooktacular.


----------



## SpookyCarrie60 (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## SpookyCarrie60 (Aug 10, 2020)

Some of my Halloween decorations glowing in the dark inside my camper. Pretty spooky.🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

this is fantastic!! The glowing ghost 👻 is adorable


----------



## SpookyCarrie60 (Aug 10, 2020)

Kdestra said:


> this is fantastic!! The glowing O


Thank you I think I got the ghost a Walmart a few Halloweens ago.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

The haunted RV, I love it! When all this COVID business is over, you could consider doing a travelling haunt.


----------

